
Text Understanding from Scratch [pdf] - bra-ket
http://arxiv.org/pdf/1502.01710v1.pdf
======
JadeNB
My usual plea for abstracts over PDFs:
[http://arxiv.org/abs/1502.01710](http://arxiv.org/abs/1502.01710) .

~~~
whitten
I find it useful to be able to read the paper as a PDF. Many times it is hard
to find the PDF for the paper if you only have the abstract for a paper.

~~~
JadeNB
> Many times it is hard to find the PDF for the paper if you only have the
> abstract for a paper.

I agree in general, but it is not so on the arXiv, where one of the most
prominent links on the abstract page is "Download: PDF" (assuming that PDF is
available). By contrast, if you have the PDF, there is no way automatically to
get to the abstract (although a minor bit of URL-fiddling does do the job).

------
bdthinh
What conference that paper is submitted for ?

